# Need Advice about Josie Wales



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Josie had these places on her in Feb. I took her to the vet and she ended up staying two weeks and came home with a collar and predizone and another spray. He told me to keep the collar on until we ran out of medicine. Well I ran out of meds, but she still had a scab or two and I left it on for another two or three days. then the first of the week, she was sitting in the window when I got up without her collar. She had manage to get it off. It was Mama, I need to go out. I agreed and turned her loose. She only comes back in to eat and I sprayed her every time I got my hands on her. Well look at her now. It is as bad as ever. And she feels bad, just laid on the screened deck all day and didn't give me any trouble about the pictures. We are going to a new vet tomorrow. DH has promised that he will take us as soon as they open. Most of the sores between her legs, one bad one is under her arm. Anyone ever seen anything like this?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Gosh Lucile, those sores look nasty. A second vet never hurts. Hope you find out more.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Oh I feel so bad...they look like they hurt!!! Poor thing. Hope you get it resolved quickly. Keep us posted!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

DH was going to take her to the vet Sat morning but couldn't find her. She does love the new grass and all the insects and voles. But when she came in this morning, she laid on the chaise lounge on the screened deck all day and let me pick her up and put med on her. It looks like when a child skins their knees--just that deep. But that sandpaper tongue takes off anothe layer of skin.I don't believe it is an allergy, the sores are in the same place. It is more like an acid burn or something.
.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Poor Josie...


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Luciledodd said:


> Josie had these places on her in Feb. I took her to the vet and she ended up staying two weeks and came home with a collar and predizone and another spray. He told me to keep the collar on until we ran out of medicine. Well I ran out of meds, but she still had a scab or two and I left it on for another two or three days. then the first of the week, she was sitting in the window when I got up without her collar. She had manage to get it off. It was Mama, I need to go out. I agreed and turned her loose. She only comes back in to eat and I sprayed her every time I got my hands on her. Well look at her now. It is as bad as ever. And she feels bad, just laid on the screened deck all day and didn't give me any trouble about the pictures. We are going to a new vet tomorrow. DH has promised that he will take us as soon as they open. Most of the sores between her legs, one bad one is under her arm. Anyone ever seen anything like this?


 Poor baby, so this is the second flare up and it started in February did the vet have any idea what it could be? Its not ring worm is it? could you put a onesie on her so she wont lick it?


----------



## Grindstone50 (Feb 13, 2012)

Have the vet take a culture to determine if its a bacteriel infection or parasite. Might be staph, my Eskie and one of my Havies, developed that. The Eskies was on the skin. 
So sorry for your dilemma! Keep us posted. 

Did she have exposure to fertilizer?


----------



## lanabanana (Jul 2, 2011)

I agree that if I saw this on a human, I'd say "Ringworm, for sure". It looks very sore. Good luck to you, both!


----------



## CarolWCamelo (Feb 15, 2012)

Gosh, those sores look painful! So sorry! Please keep us as closely posted as you can! Seems to me new vet might be a really good idea; glad you're doing that.

Watching and cheering you and Josie on!

Sun, 1 Apr 2012 18:26:35 (PDT)


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

Wish I could help, no idea, poor baby! good luck with 2nd vet and keep us posted!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Bless her heart - those sores look painful. Hope your new vet can come up with the cause and a cure.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Poor Josie Wales! Those look so raw and painful. I agree about getting a culture and hope this new vet will solve the problem. Keep us posted!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

My reg vet thought it was allergies and of course it is her tongue that is making it worse. After this long though and no new spots havecomeup, I don't believe the allergies. And it is not ringworm. I have seen that and thisis definitly not that. However she could have gotten in the shed where there is fertilizer or some other chemicals. What I hate is that it was completely healed except for a couple of scabs. The one under her arm had new hair on it. If I had just not let her outside Monday and put the collar back on--my fault and I feel really bad.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Lucile, don't feel like it's your fault, cats can be SO difficult to treat and keep in! I don feel bad for Josie, though, that looks awful. Hope you find an answer for her soon!


----------



## marlowe'sgirl (Jun 17, 2010)

What have they done so far to try to diagnosis it? Before saying allergies, I'd want them to rule out all infectious agents. It looks a bit like when my cat had ringworm. Surprisingly, I had to go to a couple of vets get that diagnosis. But that's how I ended up with my fantastic vet. For ringworm: a quick test is, if you have a blacklight, to shine it on her and see if the area glows (most fungus will glow). I used the light to find areas that hadn't gotten sore/scabby yet when I was treating it.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

The new vet said it was an allergy of sorts with a really long name. They gave her a shot of predizone that will last for 2 weeks. Said she shouldn't itch at all. No collar, said just let her be a cat and bring her back if it hasn't healed in two weeks. I think I like my old vet better. But She is not licking so the predizone is working. they said that he (old vet) hadn't given her a big enough dose. The good news is we don't live in a big city the visit and shot only cost $126+$306 for the other vet. My DIL who hates cats said what were the odds of me having a cat with allergies. I have some medicine that will kill ringworm in a few days. I may put the collar back on her and try it. It is a powerful antibotic and I have used it on kids and dogs. My MD gives me a new script every year. It even cured up pooison ivy rash on GS over night. Course I am going to give her the two weeks, unless it gets worse. Can you imagine just walking with those sores all over the groin area?


----------



## CarolWCamelo (Feb 15, 2012)

Luciledodd said:


> The new vet said it was an allergy of sorts with a really long name. They gave her a shot of predizone that will last for 2 weeks. Said she shouldn't itch at all. No collar, said just let her be a cat and bring her back if it hasn't healed in two weeks. I think I like my old vet better. But She is not licking so the predizone is working. they said that he (old vet) hadn't given her a big enough dose. The good news is we don't live in a big city the visit and shot only cost $126+$306 for the other vet. My DIL who hates cats said what were the odds of me having a cat with allergies. I have some medicine that will kill ringworm in a few days. I may put the collar back on her and try it. It is a powerful antibotic and I have used it on kids and dogs. My MD gives me a new script every year. It even cured up pooison ivy rash on GS over night. Course I am going to give her the two weeks, unless it gets worse. Can you imagine just walking with those sores all over the groin area?


Lucille - that doesn't look like ringworm to me. I'm with you on that one. I'd give the prednisone a chance to work.

Please don't give any antibiotics; it can build resistance to them for when they are REALLY needed. I'd ask your new vet about giving them, just to make sure you're not taking undue chances. If the vet says go ahead and give the antibiotics, that's different.

Too bad that antibiotics are often very specific for specific kinds of (bacterial) infections.

Please keep us posted! Wishing you and Josie Wales all the best!

Tue, 3 Apr 2012 09:48:48 (PDT)


----------



## Liv&TeddysMommy (Nov 18, 2011)

*Could they be hot spots?*

Lucille,

When we had our golden retriever, he had a hot spot once that kind of looked like this. The spots felt warm to the touch. I'm not sure if cats get them, too, but that could be a possibility.

Hang in there; hopefully the meds will work soon and she'll be on the mend.


----------



## marlowe'sgirl (Jun 17, 2010)

Luciledodd said:


> The new vet said it was an allergy of sorts with a really long name. They gave her a shot of predizone that will last for 2 weeks. Said she shouldn't itch at all. No collar, said just let her be a cat and bring her back if it hasn't healed in two weeks. I think I like my old vet better. But She is not licking so the predizone is working. they said that he (old vet) hadn't given her a big enough dose. The good news is we don't live in a big city the visit and shot only cost $126+$306 for the other vet. My DIL who hates cats said what were the odds of me having a cat with allergies. I have some medicine that will kill ringworm in a few days. I may put the collar back on her and try it. It is a powerful antibotic and I have used it on kids and dogs. My MD gives me a new script every year. It even cured up pooison ivy rash on GS over night. Course I am going to give her the two weeks, unless it gets worse. Can you imagine just walking with those sores all over the groin area?


Just an FYI - ringworm is a fungal infection - so it's not an antibiotic, but an antifungal. Ketaconazole is what's typically used to clear up ringworm. For a human, you can buy a shampoo (Nizoral or T-gel) that has a very low amount of ketaconazole. It's over the counter, in anti-dandruff shampoos. I had some transfer after my shelter kitten exploded with ringworm within 3 days of getting home (lost hair in huge patches almost overnight). The shampoo got rid of it all. For my cat, we just ended up giving her a pill. Worked like a charm.

That said - if the 2nd vet agrees that it's allergies, then go by him. Most infectious skin lesions (be it fungal or bacterial) are easy to diagnosis with a scraping of skin. I think between the two vet's, they would have caught an infection if that was what it was.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I have never thought ringworm, the spots were rectangular at first. Actually I thought she had got under the hood of my GS car and the fan belt had got her--until it got worse and bleeding.Her licking makes it worse. My outside dog used to get hotspots, its not that either. Actually she seems to feel better after this shot of predizone. She is outside hunting and eating voles. I refulse to let her bring thim in the house. And she eats a cup of catfood over the day. Got my fingers crossed.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Well after several rounds of shots and somewhere north of $600 Josie finally was healed. No problem all summer and then we had a rain or two and Last weekend I left her here while I was in Huntsville. She stayed outside from Sunday until Wednesday. With the neighbor feeding her. Well the sores were back as bad as ever. She has been at the vet's since Wednesday afternoon. The vet had told me that this was common in cats and she might get it again. DH said that we might not be able to afford this cat and I just about agree. They have her in a cage with a collar on so she can't lick until the sores heal over. Then I guess it will be a shot every two weeks again until whatever set it off goes away. She stays on the roof all the time, I wonder if it is something up there. The back side has gotten mold on it in a few places. Lord I don't know. This is not good.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm so sorry, Lucile. I know how attached you are to Josie Wales and you certainly have done everything possible to treat the problem. Sometime the decision is not only one of cost, but whether it's fair to let an animal live with an uncomfortable chronic condition. - and cats, as you know, aren't the most cooperative of patients. I know you will make the right decision for Josie when/if the time comes.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Update: Josie Wales is no more. The vet has had her all this time and he said no matter what he did she would just keep licking holes in herself. She was miserable and he asked permission to let her go. I said yes because I know she has been in pain with a collar on and in a cage--poor baby. I swear my last cat. But she was the one I loved best

I'm going outside with my wine and watch Rosie RLH and chase the chickens and then I may pet my calves. If I can still walk by then. .


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Awww. I'm so sorry, Lucille.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Hugs Lucille.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

(((HUGS))) I am so sorry Lucille ... :hug:


----------



## Moe's Gram (Oct 9, 2009)

Sorry Lucille and hugs to you.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Lucile, I am so very sorry at how this has turned out. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

(((Lucile))) I'm so sorry.


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm sorry, Lucille. 
((hugs))


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Sorry, Lucille. :hug:


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Lucile,
So sorry for the loss of Josie. She sounded like a great pet and friend to Rosie.
It is so hard to let them go, even though it is best for the cat or dog.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm SO sorry, Lucile. I feel like she was part of this forum too. We've all known her since she was a kitten. It's never easy to lose a pet, but you did the right thing, as I knew you would.:grouphug:


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I have known my vet for 30 plus years and I trust him. When he says my pet is in pain and he cannot fix it, I believe him. He had her for three weeks and the steriod did not help. I can not hardly talk about it.

The calves liked the sweet potatoes and I have three new chickens. They look like birds, but none of it helps. Thank the Lord for Rosie.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm so sorry Lucile for the loss of your beloved Josie.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Oh Lucile, I am so sorry! I know how much you loved Josie Wales. I hope Rosie will help ease your grief.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Lucile,
So sorry to read the last part of this thread-Josie was a beloved part of this forum-I so enjoyed the stories you posted about her. Please know you & Rosie are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Lsprick (Jul 8, 2010)

Lucile, I've been offline for several weeks, just now catching up. I'm so sorry about Josie and know you loved her so much.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm sorry she's gone I've enjoyed your story's about her. :grouphug:


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Lucile, I know your heartbroken, this is one of the hardest decisions one has to make for a pet..we know it is the right thing to do...but it still breaks our hearts. I will miss those stories about your outlaw kitty. Hugs


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Oh my goodness, this is so sad. I'm so sorry.


----------



## sashamom (Jan 12, 2009)

So sorry for the loss of your feline friend, making those decisions is never easy. Josie Wales sounded like a character and I am sure you will miss her. Linda


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

I just read the sad news about your Josie Wales. Try to remember her with the same laughter and joy you shared with us. We will miss her, too.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

The year before I had my surgery, we fostered 8 kittens and two mamas. It was the most fun. It was for a shelter in Nashville and I can't remember the name. Trouble was even I had raised them from birth to 12 weeks, they wouldn't let me have one. They took them to PetSmart. I have a real problem with rescue. But anyway, I am going to try and find some more to foster. Kittens are the best.


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Rest in peace, Josie! So sorry Lucile! I wish you peace as well!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Thank you Stacie.


----------

